# Laser grind Damasteel



## Christian Trajkovski (Feb 4, 2022)

Only sharpening left on this photo but the edge can already cut paper. I think that classifies the grind as a laser grind….. 

Damasteel, stabilized maple and bronze. The grind profile is full flat.


----------

